# Wife will talk about Everything Except !!



## caifan80 (10 mo ago)

as many of you know i have and open relationship its so weird and strange any ways ..my wife and me have always been so open and we talk about anything , i know that only her has the answers ! here is the thing she has no problem she has told me since years ago how many guys she had sex with prior meeting me . she had a total of 13 started at age 15 until 19 age .. here is the thing ..she has told me certain things about each one ..until i brought up a name last weekend we where just chatting and i mention one of her guys ..cause of this particualr guy name Roberto..i really have no clue .. so we where talking about one of her EX ,,then i said what about Roberto what can you tell me about him? it took her a few seconds and she goes WHO? i go Roberto..then her face shook her eyes changed ..her attitude change..She is like angry and almost yelling at me i wont talk about him.!!! i said whats wrong shes like i dont like talking about him..but she seem angry sad too much emotions ..the only thing i know is she was 19 he was like 26 ..i mention to her what he raped ? abused you shes like NO..i just dont like talking about him HE WAS A MISTAKE >> so since then guys i been intrigue to know ?? what the hell happen there ,,all she say was he was a JERK thats all she said ..so why can she talk about everyone EXCEPT that guy... WHAT HAPPEN


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Do you want us to make up a story for you?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Caifan said:


> as many of you know i have and open relationship its so weird and strange any ways ..my wife and me have always been so open and we talk about anything , i know that only her has the answers ! here is the thing she has no problem she has told me since years ago how many guys she had sex with prior meeting me . she had a total of 13 started at age 15 until 19 age .. here is the thing ..she has told me certain things about each one ..until i brought up a name last weekend we where just chatting and i mention one of her guys ..cause of this particualr guy name Roberto..i really have no clue .. so we where talking about one of her EX ,,then i said what about Roberto what can you tell me about him? it took her a few seconds and she goes WHO? i go Roberto..then her face shook her eyes changed ..her attitude change..She is like angry and almost yelling at me i wont talk about him.!!! i said whats wrong shes like i dont like talking about him..but she seem angry sad too much emotions ..the only thing i know is she was 19 he was like 26 ..i mention to her what he raped ? abused you shes like NO..i just dont like talking about him HE WAS A MISTAKE >> so since then guys i been intrigue to know ?? what the hell happen there ,,all she say was he was a JERK thats all she said ..so why can she talk about everyone EXCEPT that guy... WHAT HAPPEN


Why don't you believe what she is telling you? She is saying that he was a jerk, he hurt her, she regrets being with him, and she doesn't want to relive those memories. 

Leave. It. Alone.


----------



## caifan80 (10 mo ago)

bobert said:


> Why don't you believe what she is telling you? She is saying that he was a jerk, he hurt her, she regrets being with him, and she doesn't want to relive those memories.
> 
> Leave. It. Alone.


but in what way?>????? why after 20 years so much pain ?


----------



## caifan80 (10 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Do you want us to make up a story for you?


i knew it jaaa
just opinion bro come on


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Caifan said:


> but in what way?>????? why after 20 years so much pain ?


It's none of your business, unless she wants it to be - which she does not.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

bobert said:


> It's none of your business, unless she wants it to be - which she does not.


I get your point and agree, but you are missing the full dynamic here. His wife unilaterally decided they were now in an open marriage. She generously said he can sleep with whomever he likes too. She now has a goal of bedding 25-30 men over the next 8 years, then at age 50 she'll settle back down with her hubby. If this story is real this poor guy's head is spinning 100mph and he's just looking for answers, of any kind.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I get your point and agree, but you are missing the full dynamic here. His wife unilaterally decided they were now in an open marriage. She generously said he can sleep with whomever he likes too. She now has a goal of bedding 25-30 men over the next 8 years, then at age 50 she'll settle back down with her hubby. If this story is real this poor guy's head is spinning 100mph and he's just looking for answers, of any kind.


If he wants to be married to a *****, that's his choice. It doesn't change my opinion.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Maybe she was drunk, horny, and discovered he had man boobs, squeaky voice, and lasted two pumps with his micro penis? Or maybe she later discovered he was really her brother that she didn't know about?


----------



## caifan80 (10 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I get your point and agree, but you are missing the full dynamic here. His wife unilaterally decided they were now in an open marriage. She generously said he can sleep with whomever he likes too. She now has a goal of bedding 25-30 men over the next 8 years, then at age 50 she'll settle back down with her hubby. If this story is real this poor guy's head is spinning 100mph and he's just looking for answers, of any kind.


100% real buddy


----------



## caifan80 (10 mo ago)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Maybe she was drunk, horny, and discovered he had man boobs, squeaky voice, and lasted two pumps with his micro penis? Or maybe she later discovered he was really her brother that she didn't know about?


funny


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Do you want us to make up a story for you?


I can not tell you how i know this...
but Roberto was really an alien traveller that she met.


















she helped him get back to his planet by driving to Meteor Crater in Winslow AZ, and has not wanted to talk about the experience since then.
For a while she was just standing on a corner in Winslow Arizona, but then she met you.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I get your point and agree, but you are missing the full dynamic here. His wife unilaterally decided they were now in an open marriage. She generously said he can sleep with whomever he likes too. She now has a goal of bedding 25-30 men over the next 8 years, then at age 50 she'll settle back down with her hubby. If this story is real this poor guy's head is spinning 100mph and he's just looking for answers, of any kind.


There is only one answer, leave.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Caifan said:


> 100% real buddy


So how many guys has she done so far and why do you choose to stick around while she runs through an entire football team?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

She’s the only one who can answer your question.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

She was probably beamed up to a space ship and they implanted some type of device in her brain that’s makes her want to F any dude she can get her vagina wrapped on to like that alien on that guys face in the movie. It’s all part of a trial run where the aliens plan to overpopulate the earth and then use us all for human batteries then drink our blood.

👽

So yeah… it’s not really her fault.

RUN WHILE YOU STILL CAN !!!!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Caifan said:


> but in what way?>????? why after 20 years so much pain ?


Let that poor woman have some privacy. Not everything is public domain especially past history.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

I have been following your posts for awhile and I think you might have some issues. You seem obsessed with your wife's sexual past. You also seem to not care your wife is out getting boned by other dudes. At the same time, you are spying on her while she's on her dates.

Is it possible you might have a cuckold fantasy? Maybe opening up about this might free you of the mental torture you keep posting.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

That is who she has tried to hook up with. He basically laugh this *** off when she asked if he wanted to hook up with her again.

This is true if she talked about him in the past without getting upset.


----------



## caifan80 (10 mo ago)

thunderchad said:


> I have been following your posts for awhile and I think you might have some issues. You seem obsessed with your wife's sexual past. You also seem to not care your wife is out getting boned by other dudes. At the same time, you are spying on her while she's on her dates.
> 
> Is it possible you might have a cuckold fantasy? Maybe opening up about this might free you of the mental torture you keep posting.


100% no one understand me and created jokes on this site they dont respect my life!! its so starnge i dont want her doing this things but it TURNS ME ON..cant explained if am crazy


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Caifan said:


> 100% no one understand me and created jokes on this site they dont respect my life!! its so starnge i dont want her doing this things but it TURNS ME ON..cant explained if am crazy


that is pretty much the definition of a cuckold.
i assume you looked that up online. there are even forums for hotwives and their mates.
you are getting a big sexual thrill from it, so yes you DO want it to happen. You probably listened to our marital warnings, and decided the sexual gratification you get overrules the dangers of letting her do this.

So we are not going to judge. let her do it. help her to do it. enjoy it as much as you can. research what other cuckolds do, and how their wives treat them, and help her to become a great cuckoldress--there are many variations and the two of you need to hash out how your relationship will proceed.

And, realize, probably 2/3 of these sort of arrangements end up in divorce sometime in the future. Eventually she starts to see you as less manly, and then starts to question why she is married to you, and then falls "in love" with someone else.....


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

My suggestion is to start yet another thread about the exact same thing.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Caifan said:


> 100% no one understand me and created jokes on this site they dont respect my life!! its so starnge i dont want her doing this things but it TURNS ME ON..cant explained if am crazy


The jokes are the result of nearly everyone recognizing how ridiculous this situation is. Okay, I'll try to get serious for a moment. 

It seems like you are on the cusp of being into the "hot wife" kink, but haven't completely committed to it yet. Bottom line is you MUST decide if you are or aren't on board with this. If you aren't, tell your wife! If she can't accept it then you will either have to divorce or remain a weak man without the respect of your wife. If you are good with it, then tell her, set real boundaries and have yourself a grand old time. Just remember though, once it happens for the first time, there is no going back. Even if you agree at first, then realize you can't take it after her first sexual encounter and both of you call it off, you can never undo what has been done. 

Now, my opinion is you will never get over it if she goes through with it. I base this on the fact that you are already dwelling on her past sexual partners and the fact that she won't talk to you about one of them. You aren't dealing well with something from decades ago that occurred before you were together. How do you think you will feel when she doesn't want to talk about these 25-30 other men that will be screwing your wife?

What I think has happened is you married a woman that is naturally promiscuous. She had 13 sexual partners from age 15 to 19. That is an extraordinarily high number for someone that age and in that time span. I think she suppressed that desire while married to you so she could use you for safety, security and fathering her children. Now that the children are out of the house she no longer has to pretend to respect you or your marriage. She knows you have a little bit of a kink that gets you hot and that you lack self respect and inner strength. She is taking advantage of that. She knows you won't immediately say no since it kind of turns you on, while at the same time she knows you will never grow a spine and stand up to her. She really can't lose in her mind. 

Also, curious, why did you choose the name Caifan?


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> She had 13 sexual partners from age 15 to 19.


There's a study out there saying any more than 5 sexual partners for a woman starts affecting long term relationship satisfaction.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

BigDaddyNY said:


> *She knows you won't immediately say no since it kind of turns you on,* while at the same time she knows you will never grow a spine and stand up to her. She really can't lose in her mind.
> 
> Also, curious, why did you choose the name Caifan?


uh, the train is leaving the station.
either you tell her emphatically NO!!!!, or she will just assume you mean yes, and want this cuckold relationship, and will go get laid.
it you delay deciding for another week or two, it will probably be too late, she will have already consumated the cuckold/hotwife arrangement by then.

i have seen some discussions about the cucked husband...as the wife has more and more lovers, she naturally starts viewing you less and less as husband material. at that point many of the cucked husbands turn gay. Sometimes they have to perform various services for the wife's bull that are homosexual in nature, and often the wife encourages that as a further way to humiliate the husband. So, it seems the cuckold lifestyle really fits in well if you are gay curious.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I’m not sure why you insist on dredging up a painful memory for her. Sad…


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

What you should do is just pick at this thing over and over until in the end it destroys your marriage.

Or you can accept that she had boyfriends before you and assuming she is not pursuing anything with them, let it go. Besides I don't get it if your relationship is open, shouldn't you be more concerned with the new guys? 

You are not the center of her life, you are a very big part of her life, that should be enough. Be the center of your own life. 

What is the benefit of this relationship at this point?

Seriously dude get some help.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Caifan said:


> as many of you know i have and open relationship its so weird and strange any ways ..my wife and me have always been so open and we talk about anything , i know that only her has the answers ! here is the thing she has no problem she has told me since years ago how many guys she had sex with prior meeting me . she had a total of 13 started at age 15 until 19 age .. here is the thing ..she has told me certain things about each one ..until i brought up a name last weekend we where just chatting and i mention one of her guys ..cause of this particualr guy name Roberto..i really have no clue .. so we where talking about one of her EX ,,then i said what about Roberto what can you tell me about him? it took her a few seconds and she goes WHO? i go Roberto..then her face shook her eyes changed ..her attitude change..She is like angry and almost yelling at me i wont talk about him.!!! i said whats wrong shes like i dont like talking about him..but she seem angry sad too much emotions ..the only thing i know is she was 19 he was like 26 ..i mention to her what he raped ? abused you shes like NO..i just dont like talking about him HE WAS A MISTAKE >> so since then guys i been intrigue to know ?? what the hell happen there ,,all she say was he was a JERK thats all she said ..so why can she talk about everyone EXCEPT that guy... WHAT HAPPEN


He probably wanted to share her with buddies or swapping.


----------

